# Problema de Instalação do Gentoo (RESOLVIDO)

## souadriano

Estou com serio problema na instalação de meu Gentoo, após instalado todo o sistema operacional e o gerenciador de boot (Grub), reiniciei o computador e...

*Checking root filesystem

fsck.ext3: No such file or directory while trying to open /dev/sda3

/dev/sda3:

The superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2 filesystem. If the device is valid and it really contains an ext2 filesystem (and not swap or ufs or someting else), then the superblock is corrupt, and you might try running e2fsck with an alternate superblock:

e2fsck - b 8193 <device>

*Filesystem could not be fixed 

procurei em alguns foruns para ver se achava uma solução simples mas até o momento nada.

Ai vão algumas informações importantes:

1) Sim!! Eu tenho o sistema de ficheiros (arquivos) ext3 e ext2 incluidos no kernel, eles não estão como modulos

2) Meu HD é SATA

3) segue: fdisk -l /dev/sda

Dispositivo Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1               1          13      104391   83  Linux

/dev/sda2              14         268     2048287+  82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda3             269        3308    24418800   83  Linux

/dev/sda4            3309       19457   129716842+  83  Linux

4) /etc/fstab

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>          <dump/pass>

/dev/sda1               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime  1 2

/dev/sda3               /               ext3            noatime         0 1

/dev/sda2               none            swap            sw              0 0

# /dev/sda4               /               ext3            noatime         0 2          <--- partição do ubuntu, resolvi apaga-la até resolver o problema

/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,ro       0 0

none                    /proc           proc            defaults        0 0

none                    /dev/shm        tmpfs   nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0

5) /boot/grub/grub.conf

default         0

timeout         10

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title           Gentoo linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r5

root (hd0,0)

kernel          /boot/linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r5 doscsi root=/dev/sda3    

title           Ubuntu 8.04.1, kernel 2.6.24-19-generic

root            (hd0,3)

kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-19-generic root=UUID=e0d43bb3-8305-4f70-a2c0-78c924e3ef31 ro quiet splash locale=pt_BR

initrd          /boot/initrd.img-2.6.24-19-generic

title           Ubuntu 8.04.1, kernel 2.6.24-19-generic (recovery mode)

root            (hd0,3)

kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-19-generic root=UUID=e0d43bb3-8305-4f70-a2c0-78c924e3ef31 ro single

initrd          /boot/initrd.img-2.6.24-19-generic

---->> o ubuntu esta bootando blz

---->> "linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r5" nome escolhido p/ imagem do kernel (cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r5  - logo  após copilar o kernel)

---->> sobre o "/boot/" da linha "kernel          /boot/linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r5 doscsi root=/dev/sda3",  o manual diz que é indiferente: "Além disso, se você escolheu usar um esquema de particionamento diferente e não colocou /boot em uma partição separada, o prefixo /boot usado nas amostras de código acima é realmente necessário. Se você seguiu nosso plano de particionamento sugerido, o prefixo /boot não é necessário, mas um link simbólico boot faz funcionar. Em resumo, os exemplos acima devem funcionar tanto com uma partição de /boot separada ou não. "

---->> já o "doscsi" foi só uma tentativa infeliz de resolver o problema.

6) Precisando de mais alguma informação é só pedir, de preferência diga o comando para obter a informação (não sou bom d Linux ainda)Last edited by souadriano on Thu Jul 10, 2008 2:22 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## cassiol

ola,,,,

 vc configurou a controladora sata no kernel?

 se vc compilou, foi como built-in ou modulo?

 para poder te ajudar poste o lspci da sua maquina.

----------

## souadriano

Cassiol !! vc d novo !! Obrigadão cara por estar me ajudando mais uma vez.

bom, ai vai o lspci

adriano@garu:~$ lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ/P/PL Memory Controller Hub (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ/P/PL PCI Express Root Port (rev 02)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 01)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 01)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 01)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 01)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev e1)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GB/GR (ICH7 Family) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GB/GR/GH (ICH7 Family) SATA IDE Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 01)

02:01.0 Communication controller: Conexant Unknown device 2f50 (rev 01)

02:05.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8110SC/8169SC Gigabit Ethernet (rev 10)

2) Quanto a copilar o a controladora SATA no kernel... bem.... eu fiz o q achei q estaria certo [o q não quer dizer q esta certo!!  :Smile:  ]

configurei o menuconfig da seguinte forma:

[1] Device Drivers  --->

[2]      <*> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support --->

[3]            <*> Enhanced IDE/MFM/RLL disk/cdrom/tape/floppy support

[4]            [*]   Suporte for SATA (deprecated; conflicts with libata SATA driver) 

[5]           <*>  Include IDE/ATA-2 Disk support

[6]          <M> SCSI emulation support

[7]            [*]  legacy /proc/ide/ support

[8]          <*>  Generic PCI IDE Chipset Support           (Meu chipset é: Intel 945G Chipset , na duvida botei estes ai)

[9]          <*>  Intel PIIXn chipsets support

[10] Device Drivers  --->

[11]      <*> Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA drivers --->

[12]            <*> AHCI SATA support

[13]           <*>  Intel ESB, ICH, PIIX3, PIIX4 PATA/SATA support

Estou numerando as linhas para facilitar os comentarios sobre cada opção:

com relação a linha:

                                [4] eu deveria desmarcar ela para evitar conflitos "(deprecated; conflicts with libata SATA driver)" ??

                                [8] e [9], a unica opção de Chipset Intel é o da linha [9], o q vc acha sobre esta opção ??

                                [12] e [13], acho q so a opção da linha [13] seria suficiênte, não é mesmo?? (Intel Corporation 82801GB/GR/GH (ICH7 Family) SATA IDE Controller (rev 01), será q o fato de eu ter marcado a linha [12] possa ter gerado algum conflito ???

Mais uma vez obrigado pela ajuda

----------

## cassiol

Olaaa,,,

 sem problemasss =)))

 retire do kernel 

```

 SCSI emulation support 

 Suporte for SATA (deprecated; conflicts with libata SATA driver) 

 
```

qualquer duvida retorne ao forum =)

----------

## souadriano

alterações realizadas contudo o problema continua, reparei q o udev também não esta iniciando, será q os problemas estão relacionados??

se tiver mais alguma sugestão...

----------

## cassiol

ola,,

em device drivers -> scsci device support -> <*> SCSI disk support

essa opcao esta marcada?

os drivers do scsi estao compilados 

outra coisa quando vc copiou a imagem do kernel para /boot a partição estava montada? /dev/sda1 estava montada em /boot?

se tudo acima estiver correto, tente desmacar a opcao

<*> AHCI SATA support

----------

## souadriano

na hora de copiar a imagem a partição estava montada,

tentei desmarcar   "< > AHCI SATA support"  mas sem resultado

o scsi device support esta assim:

device drivers ->

scsci device support ->

[*]  legacy /proc/scsi/ support

<*> SCSI disk support

<*> SCSI CDROM support

[*]       Enable vendor-specific extensions (for SCSI CDROM)

<*>  SCSI generic support

[*] SCSI low-level drivers  -->      <*> ETA ISA/EISA/PCI support

----------

## cassiol

ola,

 vc tem algum outro driver sata compilado junto?

 se tiver deixar marcado so

```

 <*> AHCI SATA support

 <*> Intel ESB, ICH, PIIX3, PIIX4 PATA/SATA support

```

durante o boot vc consegue ver se os seus dicos sao reconhecidos?

----------

## nafre

Sugiro que revise as linhas do fstab.

Modifica o ASSUNTO do tópico.

----------

## souadriano

O que está errado com as linhas do fstab??

eu escrevi o fstab lá em cima, na primeira caixa de dialogo item 4

4) /etc/fstab

# <fs> <mountpoint> <type> <opts> <dump/pass>

/dev/sda1 /boot ext2 noauto,noatime 1 2

/dev/sda3 / ext3 noatime 0 1

/dev/sda2 none swap sw 0 0

# /dev/sda4 / ext3 noatime 0 2 <--- partição do ubuntu, resolvi apaga-la até resolver o problema

/dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom auto noauto,ro 0 0

none /proc proc defaults 0 0

none /dev/shm tmpfs nodev,nosuid,noexec 0 0

----------

## souadriano

 *cassiol wrote:*   

> ola,
> 
>  vc tem algum outro driver sata compilado junto?
> 
>  se tiver deixar marcado so
> ...

 

Rapaz... durante o boot não consigo ver nem uma indicação de que o sistema reconhece os discos

acho que este é o unico drive Sata em meu pc, tentei esta opção ai q vc sugeriu mas até agora num deu

Outro ponto, verifiquei e anotei o problema de udev q tambem ocorre no boot, vê só:

*Starting udevd...    

error getting socket: Address family not supported by protocol

error initializing udevd socket..........................................................[!!]

* Letting udev process event...........................................................[!!]

----------

## cassiol

ola......

 tente adicionar isso ao kernel...

 Networking  ---> Networking options  ---> <*> Unix domain sockets

----------

## souadriano

aaaahhhhh!!!!

agora simm!!!!

Cassiol vc é o cara!!!

agora ta funcionando, cheio d pequenos erros (som, eth0,...) mas já ta funfando !!!

Brigadão cara

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

